# Killed 2 babies!



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Well I had 3 does together all pregnant 2 gave birth on the same day, the other is still to have hers, the other litters where born 8th May. Just an hour ago I found the still pregnant doe eating one of the babies of the other does! Not sure if this had been a dead one I left her in to see if it was just a fluke thing anyway as I was eating dinner of all things I heard some horrible sweaking and knew Immediately what was going on, I have taking out the babes and mums and they are content in their new home. but why did this other mum- to- be start killing another mouses babies? Is it a survival tactic do you think, she felt threatened by these other babies? but why did she wait till now and not do it when they where first born? she had been nursing them to :?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

If she's due to have her own litter very soon she may be removing the competition. In the future I would advise to move the still pregnant doe, not the mothers and young babies who may suffer from stress at this.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Yea I know I should have done this but I was in such shock I just removed the babies out the way, I also didnt fancy removing the half dead baby :shock: eew!
Anyway they are doing fine, so all's okay thank God!
Never had this happen before in the whole year I have been breeding so not bad really.
the 2 does I took out with the babies are sisters and are lovely little mice that I bred myself, it is their first litters, the doe that was caught killing their babies was not my own bred mouse but I have had her a while and its her second litter so its quite a shock she resulted in a killing spee, I'm just greatfull I caught her in time as these babes should all be satins, my first satin to satin mating, I would have been gutted if she had got to them all. I had already taken the boys out so I lost 2 does out of 13 does


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

You had 13 babies with 2 does? If it was me I'd have left no more than 8 maximum (since you're culling anyway). I'm afraid the occasional dead baby will happen no matter what you breed, I hate to say it but you get used to it although you do still think it's a shame of course. However, nature/mum usually knows best.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Yea I did but I am just a hobby breeder and am not out for getting the biggest mice. Its seven for one mum and 6 for another and I find this to be a good number, nearly all my does give 7 does and the babies thrive, I have even had some grow bigger than their mum


----------

